# rapid proto typing



## RICHARDDV (Feb 26, 2009)

I find that sometimes I need to work out the geometry of a project in a hurry and do not have time to draw it out. I use a Gilbert or mecanno erector set to prove the concept or mechanical actions. Both sets use a scale base of .500 in. or 12.7 mm for the spacing of the holes in their parts so it makes it easy to calculate the travels and ratios of the actions. After the project is proven in concept it makes it easier to make the necessary drawings without a lot of wasted time. --richard


----------



## black85vette (Feb 26, 2009)

Have not used them so much for prototyping but I have two full 1950 vintage erector sets. Just for grins I have been building a stirling engine made mostly out of erector set parts and bits of stuff on hand in the shop. Also used the parts to build a stand for a Mamod boiler that I bought to run my smaller engines. Looks pretty "industrial" with the beams and girders.

Also been thinking about building a steam engine that incorporates some of the girders and other key pieces into the design.


----------

